# Recreational Drugs



## Sean B. (Oct 15, 2010)

As you can see i'm new to the forum but i am not new to DP. i am just curious as to what substances trigger peoples DP. Such as alcohol, marijuana, caffeine, nicotine ect. And upon doing it does it make your DP worse for the time being that the drug lasts or even spill over a little bit? Personally alcohol doesn't effect my DP i realize that i'm feeling weird due to the alcohol and it doesnt bother me and the DP goes away. I have no problem to caffeine or nicotine. when i smoke hooka with my friends i can feel really light headed but again i realize that its due to the nicotine and it will go away in a few min. with some fresh air. Haven't dont weed again so i can't say how it would effect me. Just curious how other feel with other drugs.
Peace and Love,
-Sean


----------



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

weed is completely horrible for me and is what started it.
alcohol is pretty bad and the week following my drinking my dp is ALOT worse
caffeine i cant do, cough syrup i cant do at allll, not even a little. cigarettes trigger it a little bit.
honestly basically every single mind-altering substance that i have done besides my medication triggers my dp haha, i just avoid them all completely. being sober may get boring, but id rather be sober than have dp.


----------



## Sean B. (Oct 15, 2010)

hannah lachnit said:


> weed is completely horrible for me and is what started it.
> alcohol is pretty bad and the week following my drinking my dp is ALOT worse
> caffeine i cant do, cough syrup i cant do at allll, not even a little. cigarettes trigger it a little bit.
> honestly basically every single mind-altering substance that i have done besides my medication triggers my dp haha, i just avoid them all completely. being sober may get boring, but id rather be sober than have dp.


I mean i do feel DP while on alcohol when i getting tipsy or get really light headed from hookah but i tell myself that i'm feeling this way due to the alcohol/nicotine so the DP doesn't bother me as much even though it sits in the back of my mind.


----------

